# will my chickens kill my new chickens..



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I have young chicken in a seperate cage (what I call middle school) before they go in with the older chickens .. I tried moving them in already but the older ones were not welcoming .. will they kill them? How do I keep them all together??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes they will kill them. How long have your chicks been in the cage? Are they in the coop with the older chickens ? Can the chickens see the chicks ?


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

My older chicken are in the coop and run. Kind of a large area The younger ones are not. And no they can not see the chicks. I am open to suggestions


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would put the chicks in a dog crate or similar. Keep it in the coop. I would also set up a small run for the chicks inside your run. The older chickens will need to get to now the chicks. It takes time to introduce them. When you start to put them together without the cage make sure your there just in case you need to intervene. I would keep the chicks caged maybe 2 weeks. 
Hopefully someone else will chime in on how they introduced their chicks to their older flock being penned. I personaly free range so I just leave the babies in the fenced in area while my flock is loose on my property then cage the chicks before letting my flock into the coop for the night.


----------

